# acpi problem

## Stefax

Hi,

I'm trying to make acpi driver work with my laptop. 

The cpu is an Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5600  @ 1.83GHz. This is my kernel configuration:

```
Power management options  --->

    [*] Power Management support                                                                        

    [ ]   Legacy Power Management API (DEPRECATED)                                                         

    [ ]   Power Management Debug Support                                                                   

    [*] Suspend to RAM and standby                                                                       

    [ ] Hibernation (aka 'suspend to disk')                                                                

    [*] ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->                

    < > APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS support  --->                                                 

    CPU Frequency scaling  --->                                                                        

    [*] CPU idle PM support       

[*] ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  ---> 

   --- ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support                                          

    [*]   Deprecated /proc/acpi files                                                                     

    [*]   Deprecated power /proc/acpi folders                                                              

    [*]   Future power /sys interface                                                                      

    [*]   Deprecated /proc/acpi/event support                                                              

   <*>   AC Adapter                                                                                       

   <*>   Battery                                                                                          

   <*>   Button                                                                                           

   <*>   Fan                                                                                              

   <*>   Dock                                                                                             

   < >     Removable Drive Bay (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                             

   <*>   Processor                                                                                        

   <*>     Thermal Zone                                                                                   

   < >   ASUS/Medion Laptop Extras                                                                        

   < >   Toshiba Laptop Extras                                                                            

   (2001) Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year                                               

   [ ]   Debug Statements                                                                                 

   -*-   ACPI0004,PNP0A05 and PNP0A06 Container Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)                                    

   <*>   Smart Battery System

CPU Frequency scaling  ---> 

    [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                                                              

    [*]   Enable CPUfreq debugging                                                                         

   <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics                                                             

    [*]     CPU frequency translation statistics details                                                   

    Default CPUFreq governor (conservative)  --->                                                    

    -*-   'performance' governor                                                                           

   <*>   'powersave' governor                                                                             

   <*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling                                             

   <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                                                               

   -*-   'conservative' cpufreq governor                                                                  

   *** CPUFreq processor drivers ***                                                                

   <*>   ACPI Processor P-States driver                                                                   

   < >   AMD Mobile K6-2/K6-3 PowerNow!                                                                   

   < >   AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!                                                                

   < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!                                                                   

   < >   Cyrix MediaGX/NatSemi Geode Suspend Modulation                                                   

   < >   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep (deprecated)                                                                   

   < >   Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)                                             

   < >   Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)

   < >   Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation                                                                 

   < >   nVidia nForce2 FSB changing 

   < >   Transmeta LongRun

   < >   VIA Cyrix III Longhaul

   < >   VIA C7 Enhanced PowerSaver (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                       

    *** shared options ***                                                                           

    [ ]   /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)

```

When I execute the command cpufreq-info:

```
tuxy linux # cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

analyzing CPU 1:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU
```

Here /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ does not appear the cpufreq directory:

```
tuxy linux # ls -la /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 0 Aug 12 16:52 .

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 0 Aug 12 16:52 ..

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 0 Aug 12 16:54 cache

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 0 Aug 12 16:54 topology
```

I really can't see where is my mistake... I also tryed to include "Intel Enhanced SpeedStep" in kernel, without any success... does anyone have an idea?

Thanks,

Stefy

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *Quote:*   

>    *** CPUFreq processor drivers ***                                                               
> 
>    <*>   ACPI Processor P-States driver 

 

-try build that part as module,

-then check if its loaded with lsmod it will be called  "acpi_cpufreq"....

-check again if 'cpufreq-info' if error still exist...

cheers

----------

## Stefax

I followed your suggestion and this is what appened:

```

tuxy ~ # modprobe acpi_cpufreq

FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r7/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device

tuxy ~ # ls -la /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r7/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11298 Aug 13 11:54 /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r7/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko
```

So this would be the cause: my cpu is not recognized as an Intel Core Duo   :Shocked: 

I hope this is not caused by a bug in bios.....

I really dont' know what to do....

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

It seems you have not chosen any processor types for ACPI to use. Try to activate some of these:

```
 < >   Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)                                             

 < >   Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)

 < >   Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation
```

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *Janne Pikkarainen wrote:*   

> It seems you have not chosen any processor types for ACPI to use. Try to activate some of these:
> 
> ```
>  < >   Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)                                             
> 
> ...

 

I think he needs this driver 'acpi-cpufreq' for his cpu...can you try another kernel version like '2.6.24-gentoo-r8'...coz i see u are using 2.6.24-gentoo-r7...kernel upgrade guide

Edit:

You might want to recheck this part if is correctly set:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  --- Enable loadable module support                                                                                 x x   
> 
>   x x                      [*]   Module unloading                                                                       x x   
> ...

 

----------

## Stefax

Reading the description of the acpi-cpufreq and it support my cpu.

I've checked the "Enable loadable module support" in the kernel and it is correctly configured.

Now I try to upgrade the kernel... Hoping that it solve the problem.

I will tell you how is gone!

Thanks

----------

## Stefax

The kernel upgrade does not resolve the problem:

Now in kernel I put: 

```
   

   <M>   ACPI Processor P-States driver 

   <M>   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep (deprecated)                                                                   

   <M>   Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface) 

```

The result is:

```

tuxy ~ # uname -a

Linux tuxy 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #2 SMP Wed Aug 13 15:17:58 CEST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5600 @ 1.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

tuxy ~ # modprobe speedstep_centrino

FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device

tuxy ~ # modprobe acpi-cpufreq

FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device

tuxy ~ # modprobe speedstep_ich

FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_ich (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-ich.ko): No such device

```

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## overkll

I had a similar issue on an Acer laptop, however, it was a Celeron 530 I think.  The chip didn't support Intel's speedstep technology which is required for CPU frequency scaling.  IIRC the new Celeron family is a single chip Core2.

What's the output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo" ?

----------

## Stefax

Here it is:

```
tuxy ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5600  @ 1.83GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 1828.852

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3661.91

clflush size    : 64

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5600  @ 1.83GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 1828.852

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3657.78

clflush size    : 64

```

----------

## muhsinzubeir

Note

Make sure the service is running though:

```
/etc/init.d/cpufreqd start
```

i think setup might be ok, but if still get error pls troubleshoot slowly..

***You might want to check your bios if you have enabled speedstep on that area....

After you have enabled the bios support:

-use lsmod to check if 'acpi-cpufreq' is loaded(assuming you have autoload in the kernel no need for modprobe i guess)...

-you might also try to dive into dmesg, just a browse if you have see anything

hope it works

----------

## Stefax

The Bios is very minimal: it does not give me information about CPU speed step...   :Confused: 

The cpufreqd deamon fails start:

```

tuxy ~ # /etc/init.d/cpufreqd start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ

```

but:

```
tuxy linux # grep CONFIG_CPU_FREQ .config

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y
```

My dmesg: I only report a part of it regarding the cpu and acpi where seems that the cpu is correctly recognized by the acpi.... 

```

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000F7E10, 0024 (r2 HP    )

ACPI: XSDT 3FFE57B8, 0054 (r1 HP     30A3      1080620 HP          1)

ACPI: FACP 3FFE5684, 00F4 (r4 HP     30A3            3 HP          1)

ACPI: DSDT 3FFE58EC, FB1E (r1 HP       nc8430    10000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 3FFF7E80, 0040

ACPI: APIC 3FFE5814, 0068 (r1 HP     30A3            1 HP          1)

ACPI: MCFG 3FFE587C, 003C (r1 HP     30A3            1 HP          1)

ACPI: TCPA 3FFE58B8, 0032 (r2 HP     30A3            1 HP          1)

ACPI: SSDT 3FFF540A, 0059 (r1 HP       HPQNLP        1 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: SSDT 3FFF5463, 035C (r1 HP       HPQSAT        1 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: DMI detected: Hewlett-Packard

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

...

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3661.91 BogoMIPS (lpj=7323832)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 1224 Objects with 104 Devices 381 Methods 46 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 2 Objects with 0 Devices 2 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0003) - 16 Objects with 4 Devices 5 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5600  @ 1.83GHz stepping 06

Booting processor 1/1 ip 4000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3657.78 BogoMIPS (lpj=7315576)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5600  @ 1.83GHz stepping 06

Total of 2 processors activated (7319.70 BogoMIPS).

ACPI: bus type pci registered

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x16, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C002] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: Force enabled HPET at 0xfed00000

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1100-113f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C07E._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C093._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C0FB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C10B._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C111._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C107] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C108] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C109] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C10A] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C123] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C124] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C125] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI Exception (pci_link-0184): AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PRS [20070126]

ACPI: Power Resource [C1EB] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1F8] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C211] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C219] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C311] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C312] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C313] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C314] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C315] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C316] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C317] (off)

ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

...

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

....

ACPI: AC Adapter [C1B4] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [C1B6] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [C1B5] (battery absent)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [C23B]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Lid Switch [C233]

ACPI: Transitioning device [C318] to D3

ACPI: PNP0C0B:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Fan [C318] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C319] to D3

ACPI: PNP0C0B:01 is registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Fan [C319] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C31A] to D3

ACPI: PNP0C0B:02 is registered as cooling_device2

ACPI: Fan [C31A] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C31B] to D3

ACPI: PNP0C0B:03 is registered as cooling_device3

ACPI: Fan [C31B] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C31C] to D3

ACPI: PNP0C0B:04 is registered as cooling_device4

ACPI: Fan [C31C] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C31D] to D3

ACPI: PNP0C0B:05 is registered as cooling_device5

ACPI: Fan [C31D] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C31E] to D3

ACPI: PNP0C0B:06 is registered as cooling_device6

ACPI: Fan [C31E] (off)

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device7

...

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device8

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ0] (60 C)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:02 is registered as thermal_zone1

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ1] (60 C)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:03 is registered as thermal_zone2

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ2] (60 C)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:04 is registered as thermal_zone3

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ3] (31 C)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:05 is registered as thermal_zone4

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ4] (67 C)

```

Probably I will have to consider to update my bios... even if in windows cpu speed step seems to work pretty well...

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set 

 

can you set that before trying messing with bios....?

----------

## Stefax

I had CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE set to yes, I changed it to CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE as you suggested, but nothing different from before...

I searched for the bios, but HP only gives software for Windows.... I run it with wine but I'm probably missing some software which can install the bios... nothing is simple with this laptop!    :Sad: 

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *Quote:*   

> I had CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE set to yes,

 

according to the data u send earlier it was not set...pls post some data to see what is the current setup.

-.config {if u can reduce the output to the area we want would be nice}

-rc-update show{to see if the deamon is starting}

-cpufreq-info {to see what are the errors now}

-lsmod {to see if the driver is loaded}

----------

## Stefax

Here is my configuration:

.config

```

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

CONFIG_X86_APM_BOOT=y

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

```

rc-update show

```
  acpid | battery      default

           alsasound |         boot

            bootmisc |         boot

             checkfs |         boot

           checkroot |         boot

               clock |         boot

         consolefont |         boot

            cpufreqd |              default

               cupsd | battery      default

                hald | battery      default

            hostname |         boot

             keymaps |         boot

                lisa | battery      default

          lm_sensors | battery      default

               local | battery      default nonetwork

          localmount |         boot

             modules |         boot

            net.eth0 | battery      default

              net.lo |         boot

            netmount | battery      default

           rmnologin |         boot

           syslog-ng | battery      default

             urandom |         boot

          vixie-cron | battery      default
```

cpufreq-info

```

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

analyzing CPU 1:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

coretemp                5632  0

speedstep_lib           4608  0

```

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *Quote:*   

> tuxy ~ # /etc/init.d/cpufreqd start
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]
> 
>  * cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ 

 

I already gave up on this one..without driver loaded it wont work..config looks fine to my eyes...

Problem:

-The problem is acpi_cpufreq isnt loaded...en probably u already mentioned tht it failed to modprobe.

Questions left:

-Why its not loaded, and why it cant be loaded.

Ans:

-Aaah...dunno why, sorry bout that...im gonna have to leave it to somebody else who knows better..

-my last word would be re-check with ls -l if the kernel image you wrote in grub.conf is actually the one from this kernel that you are posting...happens to me sometimes   :Rolling Eyes: 

Good luck with it..i stop spreading lies now   :Laughing: 

----------

## Stefax

The kernel loaded by grub is correct...

I hope to find a way to make acpi work on this laptop... 

Thanks for your help!

----------

## Schwinni

Try to compile the kernel with (or better without   :Shocked: ):

```
[ ]   Future power /sys interface
```

----------

## Stefax

Can you please tell me where I can find the "Future power /sys interface"?

My kernel version is 2.6.25-gentoo-r7

----------

## Schwinni

Look at the first post (your own   :Wink: ):

```
Power management options  --->

  [*] ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->

    [ ]   Future power /sys interface
```

----------

## Stefax

ops... I don't see it!  And it was under my eyes!  :Embarassed: 

Ok, I try, thanks!

----------

## Stefax

I recompiled the kernel with the "Future power /sys interface" unchecked: nothing changed   :Crying or Very sad: 

The Bios says the cpu has 6 speed step, but probably the acpi drivers don't recognize it correctly.

----------

## Schwinni

Have you already tried gentoo-sources-2.6.26-r1?

----------

## Stefax

I updated recently my kernel from 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 to 2.6.25-gentoo-r7...

Do you think that configuring 2.6.26 this problem could be solved? 

I'm really thinking that this acpi problem is in someway related to hardware or HP bios...

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *Quote:*   

> Do you think that configuring 2.6.26 this problem could be solved? 

 

It doesnt hurt to try, the process can easily be reversed by using eselect...assumming symlink is not set though!

-backup your kernel img in the /boot, with cp e.g cp /boot/kernel /boot/kernel.old

-emerge new gentoo-sources...{without symlink}

-follow kernel upgrade guide, the advanced way of copying .config to the new kernel.kernel guide

-emerge eselect if you dont have it, then check the list and pick up the new version.

```
eselect kernel list
```

```
eselect kernel set <some_num_listed_as_new_kernel_version>
```

-copy the new img to your /boot and make sure its the same name as in grub.conf

```
reboot
```

Now you have multiple kernel version...good luck

P:S

Reverse would be almost the same, updating eselect and updating your kernel img

----------

